# Mapped Network Drive what port?



## barryskin (Oct 8, 2008)

I normally transfer files between my office XP machine and my home XP machine using a mapped network drive on the home machine.
I recently installed Service Pack 3 on my office XP machine and the mapped network drive stopped working. 
When I turn the Windows Firewall off the mapped drive works again.
So I need to set an exception, I assume this should be a port.
What port do I use and should it be TCP or UDP?

Alternatively, is there a better (newer) way to transfer files between home and office?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are these machines in different locations and connecting through the Internet?


----------



## barryskin (Oct 8, 2008)

They are on separate computers connected over the internet, I want to access work from home. I have VPN running to get to my work computer. I know the VPN is working and my office machine is working because I can see it using a Remote Desktop Connection.


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe that would be port 445 tcp


----------



## barryskin (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks I'll try it tonight from home.


----------

